# Fiddler Crab Question



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 55 Gal FW aquarium at home and I just recently purchased a Fiddler Crab. I was looking online for info about them and found out that they basically need to have an above water habitat as well as an underwater habitat.

My question......

Has anyone successfully made an underwater fresh air habitat for the crab so I dont need to completely redo my tank? Pictures would be great.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

RyLuci1021 said:


> I have a 55 Gal FW aquarium at home and I just recently purchased a Fiddler Crab. I was looking online for info about them and found out that they basically need to have an above water habitat as well as an underwater habitat.
> 
> My question......
> 
> Has anyone successfully made an underwater fresh air habitat for the crab so I dont need to completely redo my tank? Pictures would be great.


you might try putting a small fish bowl inside the tank, on its side or upside down so that there's an air bubble trapped there


----------



## noob2100 (Jun 13, 2011)

Check out Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands I was looking into them awhile back. I don't have any firsthand experience however.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can use wood that they can climb on, but basically they need a brackish tank so I don't think you would want to do that with your 55 if you have it set up as a community.


----------



## Korosive (Oct 7, 2010)

As stated before, for a full healthy life, your water should be brackish at about 1.005-1.007 salinity. They don't need an above ground habitat really, just somewhere to get some air and wave their claw. Some wood poking out, a very tall plant, or some mesh to climb would work. 

Careful though, they are know to escape aquariums easily. You may have to drop your water level an inch or two.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Korosive said:


> *As stated before, for a full healthy life, your water should be brackish at about 1.005-1.007 salinity.* They don't need an above ground habitat really, just somewhere to Some wood poking out, a very tall plant, or some mesh to climb would work.
> 
> Careful though, they are know to escape aquariums easily. You may have to drop your water level an inch or two.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I was wondering why no one mentioned that. I was under the impression Fiddler Crabs needed brackish water. I'm just quoting for emphasis. :3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pigeon if you look I stated they need brackish.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> Pigeon if you look I stated they need brackish.


Totally missed that. :3

Susan said it first then. *y2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

noob2100 said:


> Check out Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands I was looking into them awhile back. I don't have any firsthand experience however.


Some of those are pretty neat. I might have to look into those a bit more.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

noob2100 said:


> Check out Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands I was looking into them awhile back. I don't have any firsthand experience however.


I actually did end up purchasing one of the underwater islands from this site. It ended up looking pretty decent in my 55 gal tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics?Does the fiddler like it?


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ill get some pics soon. To tell you the truth, I dont know if he has been in there yet. During the times I am home, he hasnt been in there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You probably won't like what I am going to say, but if you don't give the crab the right conditions as in brackish water, he will be very short lived.


----------



## Korosive (Oct 7, 2010)

susankat said:


> You probably won't like what I am going to say, but if you don't give the crab the right conditions as in brackish water, he will be very short lived.


Agreed, they need the calcium for their shell, and the iodine for molting.


----------

